# Sex Toys to Spice Things Up



## jealoushubby (Oct 7, 2011)

i was wondering if anyone had any good ideas for spicing up the bedroom using sex toys. My wife has a lifelike dildo and a vibrator that we use on occassion. Does anyone do anything kinky or different with the toys? (and i dont mean use them on me!) lol We have pretended the toy is a 3rd person which works for us, has anyone done that? Thanks for the help


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

jealoushubby said:


> i was wondering if anyone had any good ideas for spicing up the bedroom using sex toys. My wife has a lifelike dildo and a vibrator that we use on occassion. Does anyone do anything kinky or different with the toys? (and i dont mean use them on me!) lol We have pretended the toy is a 3rd person which works for us, has anyone done that? Thanks for the help


JH,

We do have a few toys, but we also use a belt (I posted about this the other day, but it got deleted). Basically you use the belt to support your wife while doing it doggy style. Place the belt around her hips (not stomach), loosely buckle it, and hold on to it.....which gives her support and not so much pressure on her knees and legs. It's much more enjoyable that way; at least it is for me.


----------



## tifnjuh (Feb 3, 2010)

Pretending the toys are a 3rd person is always great.:smthumbup: There are soooo many toys out there to spice up a relationship and I have always said "Save a marriage, buy a sex toy"

Our favorite toys to use in the bedroom is realist dildos and also realistic masturbators like the Cyberskin vibrating ass... Since we own our own online shop we probably have a bit more toys then most people do. Also sex games are also very great to use to spice things up. Our favorite is 1,000 Sex Games it never gets old lol. Also for smart phone users they have some cool apps for spicing up the sex life.

Also IDK if you get in to any bondage or role play but they have some really good bondage kits for beginners and for the more advanced that gets things hot and heavy.

Role play can be done with out buying anything as well, a few times my husband and I went out to a bar dressed different then what we usually do and pretend that we dont know each other and he trys to pick me up and get me into bed.:rofl: I actually find that really hot.


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

jealoushubby said:


> i was wondering if anyone had any good ideas for spicing up the bedroom using sex toys. My wife has a lifelike dildo and a vibrator that we use on occassion. Does anyone do anything kinky or different with the toys? (and i dont mean use them on me!) lol We have pretended the toy is a 3rd person which works for us, has anyone done that? Thanks for the help


maybe a medium size butt plug, go for the DP fantasy.

bound and Blind folded with her hands cuffed behind her on her knees or bent over the arm of the sofa (maybe put on a little different cologne, open and close the door, maybe a recording of someone elses voice) then you're the other guy she's giving a blow job while she's filled with her lifelike dildo, buried inside her, held in by thong/leather panties

Nipple and Pu$$y pump, make them larger and more sensitive.

Nipple piercing or clamps/clips


----------

